# Headlight fuse location?



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Got an issue with one headlight... 


Can't find the fuse listed on the dash-side fuse list. -Anyone have a location for the headlight fuses?

Can't see a list for the fuse box next to the battery...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

VWAddict said:


> Got an issue with one headlight...
> 
> 
> Can't find the fuse listed on the dash-side fuse list. -Anyone have a location for the headlight fuses?
> ...


They're in the fuse box next to the battery, I don't remember the exact ones, but I know it's the larger fuses. Do you have the OEM BiXenons?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Don't know if yours looks like this, but I believe they were either the 49-51 or the 47 and 48. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Thanks for the input.

Here's mine (no xenons, just halogen): 









I've got a bulb-out message and a dead bulb, So I replaced the bulb... still bulb out message and no light.

Checked all the large fuses, all measure good.

If I pull fuse 47, the OTHER (passenger-side) bulb goes out. -So I _ass_ume that 48 is the driver's side...

The wires at the driver's side bulb holder -for some bizarre reason- look mangled and stripped...










...but they seem to be making good contact with the bulb. -My fluke meter measures a fraction of an ohm with the bulb plugged in, and open-circuit with it out.

Oddly, I didn't measure continuity to either of the fuse pins from the yellow (positive) wire on the WORKING side... perhaps the fuse is going INTO the controller, instead of being in the line to the bulb?

Anyone got a wiring diagram? (faint hope?)

Thanks for the input so far!

Keith


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

The wires are like that due to overheating. Are you using stock bulbs? A friend of mine had to replace his sockets due bad wires. Totally different, but my DRLs, the wires were overheating also and cracked really bad. I looked around and found out that VW/Audi had updated the bulb holder to allow ventilation for the bulb so it would not overheat and cause the wires to crack. Might want to check with the dealer to see if they have an updated part number.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

VWAddict said:


> Anyone got a wiring diagram? (faint hope?)


At home, if I remember, I can pull one up.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

neu318 said:


> The wires are like that due to overheating. Are you using stock bulbs? A friend of mine had to replace his sockets due bad wires. Totally different, but my DRLs, the wires were overheating also and cracked really bad. I looked around and found out that VW/Audi had updated the bulb holder to allow ventilation for the bulb so it would not overheat and cause the wires to crack. Might want to check with the dealer to see if they have an updated part number.


Ahhhhh.... That sounds like news I can use!

Tanks for the tip. -Will ask at the dealership.

KB, that would be awe and the some...

Keef


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

So, here's the deal...

Dealership doesn't have a repair kit or upgrade for the A3. They suggested a complete new headlight at over $350... that's THEIR cost, apparently.

On inspection, the socket does look charred slightly on one contact:










So I ordered a pair of multi-standard repair sockets from eBay, which have wire-tails attached. Here's one next to the suspect socket:










another shot:










I stripped the wire ends back about ¼-inch, tinned the conductor with solder, and did the same to the ends inside the headlight.
Then I slipped a couple of short lengths of heat-shrink insulation over the (slightly thinner) wires in the headlight, and soldered the ends together.
Sliding the heat-shrink tubing back over the joints and giving it a quick blast from the heat gun, this is the result:










Hop back inside the car, fire up the lights and... SUCCESS!

Thanks Neu318. :beer:







:beer:

The replacement sockets were under $5, and I think that Auto Zone may even stock them, but I thought I'd post back in case anyone else has this issue. Check the sockets. -If the wires are melted slightly like mine, and one or other contact looks less than perfectly silver, then this is a cheap fix.

I have a spare now, in case another one ever gives me any trouble!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

VWAddict said:


> Thanks Neu318. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Keef, glad it was a cheap easy fix, glad it worked out for you buddy!! :beer:


----------

